# suche spiel zum entspannten zocken...



## lollyy (2. Januar 2011)

hi,

da ich bald am knie operirt werde, suche ich ein spiel, dass ich vom bett aus zocken kann...

da die tastatur aufm schoß liegt und die maus aufm bett, kann man schnelle spiele ja voll vergessen (hab bad company mp versucht, kann man ja ma sowas von knicken)

sound is net so wichtig, sollte aber ne nette story haben...

bin für vorschläge dankbar!!!

Mfg Lollyy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2011)

Wie wäre es mit zb mit Anno 1xxx oder Overlord, was aus der Baphomtes Fluch Reihe könnte noch was sein


----------



## kero81 (2. Januar 2011)

Hm, wenn du ein Joypad hast kann ich dir Two Worlds 2, Arcania Gothic 4 und Need 4 Speed Shift oder HP empfehlen.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Januar 2011)

Wie wäre es mit Mass Effect? Das bietet viele Stunden (gar Tage) Spaß.


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2011)

Jo genau, Mass Effect ist echt Klasse. Dragon Age Origins kannst du z.B. NUR mit Maus spielen, das solltest du dir vll. auch mal anschauen. 

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (3. Januar 2011)

Ja ein Joypad (zb von MS) ist eine gute Idee bei einem längeren Bettaufenthalt, ich habe zwar keines aber manche Spiele gehen auch damit, zb Sport Spiele oder TwoWorlds2....


----------



## lollyy (3. Januar 2011)

vielen dank schonma...
ich denke, ich versuchs ma mit mass effect, dass hat mein bro noch irgentwo rumfliegen 
ja anno...   1602 hab ich ma lange gezockt, befürchte aber, dass die grafik mir kopfschmerzen bereitet^^
Thx @ all


----------



## p00nage (3. Januar 2011)

könntest WoW anfagen, viel spielzeit und so und kann man auch ausm bett spielen


----------



## Tuneup (3. Januar 2011)

Oder schau dir mal Minecraft an


----------



## Per4mance (3. Januar 2011)

mir fällt da auch nur Dragon Age, Mass Effect, Dead Space, Assasins creed oder die alten Knights of the Old Republic ein. aonsten alles was eig von der konsole kommt und kein shooter is is entspannt zum zocken.


----------



## Chron-O-John (3. Januar 2011)

Risen ^^


----------



## kL| (3. Januar 2011)

GTA 4 !!! Durch die Gegend fahren und Musik hören. Einfach klasse!


----------



## lollyy (7. Januar 2011)

also wow geht ja ma gar net!  schäm dich  (des hab ich ma gezockt find ich jetzt net so spannend...^^  minecraft wird nach ner zeit auch langweillig, Assasins creed durch^^

aber mass effect is richtig gut muss ich sagen...   nur die grafik is irgentwie n bissl mau, ab und zu laggts wie sau kp warum, aber naja der erste teil hat ja auch schon n paar jährchen aufm buckel  
und zeit fressen tuts is schon geil


----------



## Asdener (7. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit Audiosurf?

Musikhören und wärenddessen spielen


----------



## montecuma (23. Januar 2011)

Civilization 5 (oder 2).


----------



## Enrico (23. Januar 2011)

Die neueren Drakensang-Spiele. Schön ruhig, entspannt, schöne Geschichte und man braucht nur eine Maus dazu


----------



## Ich 15 (26. Januar 2011)

Enrico schrieb:


> Die neueren Drakensang-Spiele. Schön ruhig, entspannt, schöne Geschichte und man braucht nur eine Maus dazu


aber nicht das Addon XD

Trackmania macht auch Spaß bei einigen Servern gibt es auch Musik


----------



## m_bayer (26. Januar 2011)

Hoffe nicht zu spät:
Ein Spiel alla Transport Tycoon mit Suchtfactor OpenTTD


----------



## Shizophrenic (30. Januar 2011)

Microdoofs minesweeper wenn's ned zu viel Nervenkitzel für dich is xD

Ne im ernst zum entspannten Zocken Spiel ich immer anno


----------



## F3IIX (30. Januar 2011)

Wenns auch kleinere Spiele für mal zwischendurch sein dürfen kann ich dir nur Audiosurf und Defense Grid: The Awakening empfehlen. Letzteres hat noch den Vorteil, dass man das Game auch gut nebenbei Spielen kann und nicht immer 100%ig dabei sein muss


----------



## meuchel14 (30. Januar 2011)

würd auch sagen mass effect oder noch besser mass effect 2(hat ne bessere grafik, und is noch nen bischen  aktionlastiger) allerdings muss ma hier  auch noch sagen, dass mass effect ja eher nen action-rollenspiel is 
computer gegner sind ja nich so hart wie gegen andere zocker aber musst du wissen, in wieweit du das im bett zocken kannst 
an für sich kann ichs nur empfehlen, eins der geilsten spiele, aber ob dus in deinem fall spielen kannst weiß ich nicht 
wenn nich würd ich mir nen gutes strategiespiel oder so hohlen...


----------



## MasterFreak (31. Januar 2011)

Du könntest mal Greed Corp probieren: da ist zwar nicht soviel Action drin aber zum gechillt zocken ist es richtig gut !!!^^


----------



## STSLeon (31. Januar 2011)

Point 'n Click Adventure wie Monkey Island. Nette Geschichte, viel Humor und entspanntes Gaming


----------



## Enrico (31. Januar 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Point 'n Click Adventure wie Monkey Island. Nette Geschichte, viel Humor und entspanntes Gaming


Oder die Ankh-Serie und Jack Keane


----------



## Low (1. Februar 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einem XBox 360 Controller? Glaube alle WindowsLife Titel + viele andere können sofort voll funktionsfähig gespielt werden. Plug&Play


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Februar 2011)

Quake is recht langsamm und entspannt  

Ich würd Rollercoaster sagen, is echt prima zum gammeln. Park nach und nach aufbauen und immer auf sein "Reich" gucken. Wie alles in einander greift unso


----------



## Zockkind (1. Februar 2011)

Ich empfehle auch mal Minecraft !


----------



## BarFly (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Nach meiner 2ten KnieOp (von 4) habe ich einen Laptop mit Master Of Orion drauf, im KH dabeigehabt. ok, ist schon ein paar Jahre her.

Was für eine KnieOP hast du denn?
Bei mir sind es Meniskusschäden und schwere Arthrose in beiden Knien.
Nach den letzten beiden OPs bin ich schon Tags darauf wieder gelaufen und zwar ohne Probleme. Und nach 2 Tagen hatte ich auch die Krücken weg.

Ciao Hans


----------



## dickhead (10. Februar 2011)

Hmm schau doch einfach auf google und such nach Browsergames und co. 

Da kriegst du eine ganze Liste an Browsergames/Minigames/Clientgames und co + Bewertung und Spieltipps


----------



## Yannikau (25. August 2017)

Was mir bei entspannt einfällt ist Euro/American Truck- und Landwirtschafts Simulator, aber hat eben keine Story. Ansonsten,  wie bereits genannt, Minecraft, Strategiespiele like Anno oder Cities Skyl8nes oder was ganz nett ist, sind Tomb Raider Legend, Anniversary und Underworld. Kp ob das zu schnell ist, aber auf jeden fall sind es tolle spiele. Gibt in nem Dreier Pack von Green Pepper (keine werbung xD) für 7€ =D
Lg Yannik

Edit:
Hab erst danach v gemerkt, wie alt das Thema ist xD, a er vlt hilfts ja jemand


----------

